

The Top Entrepreneurs of the Last 100 Years - psogle
http://www.focus.com/fyi/other/top-entrepreneurs-last-100-years/

======
malikpsc
I don't knwo if he is the best fit because he was more of an inventor but I
would think Tesla would have a place on this list.

~~~
pthatcher
there are a lot of people that could be on this list but it is hard to argue
with the people on it, many came from mediocre upbringings to become brands

------
nazgulnarsil
I particularly like the founder of Wal-Mart's quote: There is only one boss.
the customer. and he can fire anybody in the company"

------
colins_pride
Where's Ambani at?

